# Need New Car by the End of 2016



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

My car will "time out" by the end of next year. We have a 10-model-year limit here in Georgia by state law. My trusty '06 Saturn Ion will sadly become obsolete.

So I want to spend less than $8K on a vehicle that is '10 or newer.

Minivan with auto sliding door for XL?

Leather Prius for gas savings?

Hybrid SUV like a Toyota Highlander for both?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe that's a ride share thing, but there's no limit for limousines....I've seen '02 model BMW 740s right out the movie The Transporter with LM plates doing airport pickups...go figure.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

JimS said:


> My car will "time out" by the end of next year. We have a 10-model-year limit here in Georgia by state law. My trusty '06 Saturn Ion will sadly become obsolete.
> 
> So I want to spend less than $8K on a vehicle that is '10 or newer.
> 
> ...


Prius


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

Preferably something less than $5000, with low mileage and low fuel consumption.

The trick to Uber anywhere is to keep your costs as low as possible, and this IMO is the way to do it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> Minivan with auto sliding door for XL?


I have always avoided minivans. See if you can talk to some local drivers to get an idea how man XL calls you might expect. How much do you drive. I always found the auto sliding doors kind of slow. Some makes may prove to be more robust than others. If you purchase one make sure the sliding doors are in good working order.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

JimS said:


> My car will "time out" by the end of next year. We have a 10-model-year limit here in Georgia by state law. My trusty '06 Saturn Ion will sadly become obsolete.
> 
> So I want to spend less than $8K on a vehicle that is '10 or newer.
> 
> ...


Saturn, didn't they go extinct like the dodo bird, slashed by GM. 
Your car has been extinct for some time now.


----------

